# Fixing scratches in Bellawood prefinished floors



## thomb (May 1, 2007)

I installed Bellawood prefinished Brazilian walnut throughout our house &#8211; beautiful stuff! But I have already caused some significant scratches due to a chair legs having exposed metal (UGGH). Any ideas on easy ways to fix the scratches - other than rugs.


----------



## cibula11 (May 1, 2007)

I stain marker will help darken the wood, so the scratch matches the rest of the floor.  

A cheap way that I have used....depending on the color of wood, is to take a brown magic marker and color the scratch in.  

I don't think you can completely remove the scratch without having to sand. 

I would suggest buying some felt covers that can be placed on the legs of furniture.  The really work quite nicely.


----------

